
HIDDEN FIGURES - ymgch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK8xHq6dfAo
======
ymgch
HIDDEN FIGURES is the incredible untold story of Katherine G. Johnson (Taraji
P. Henson), Dorothy Vaughan (Octavia Spencer) and Mary Jackson (Janelle
Monáe)—brilliant African-American women working at NASA, who served as the
brains behind one of the greatest operations in history: the launch of
astronaut John Glenn into orbit, a stunning achievement that restored the
nation’s confidence, turned around the Space Race, and galvanized the world.
The visionary trio crossed all gender and race lines to inspire generations to
dream big.

